# Mite eggs



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask, but does anybody know if mite eggs are destroyed by freezing, and if so, at what temperature?

I suppose microwaving would do it, but that would be easy, which is not in the tradition of my foremothers.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they can survive being frozen... but don't quote me.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

They won't be able to survive a week of freezing which is what i did, you can try microwave but if there's no water with it you may damage you stuff.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I think only deep freeze is useful for destroying mites. I have cooked my bedding at 200-300 for an hour before in the oven.
I got kinda sick of doing that so much so I just basically do Ivermectin pre-treatments on the mice now. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I suspected. Gonna go check Craigslist and see if anyone's giving away a chest freezer that isn't too humongous. My kitchen fridge has a large capacity, and I have frozen stuff in their, but I'm happy to have it stuffed with food most of the time.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I did a search online and from what I could see freezing works with spider mites when the temp gets to 32 degrees F or lower for 24hrs or more, not sure if that works with every type of mite tho >.> hope it works lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's worth continuing, then, especially at this time of year. We have had weirdly warmish weather for the whole month, but there will be three or four days in a row, I'm sure, where the temp stays below freezing. It got up to 50F on Christmas day! Sure saves on the heating bill, and that ain't half bad!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I know! I was so disapointed by the lack of snow and warm weather for Christmas! First time in my 20 years of life. : (


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> I know! I was so disapointed by the lack of snow and warm weather for Christmas! First time in my 20 years of life. : (


we have spent Christmas season in an area that is supposed to snow but didn't too the locals keep saying it is unusually warm but I am freezing my butt off lol told my boyfriend it is only fair that if it is going to be below freezing while we are here it should have snowed on christmas!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*creak**groan*

When I was your age we could get snow from the TV.

:lol:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

*moustress*
:shock: :dance lol all my tv does is snow  we don't have cable here *is thankful for dvds and netflix*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hardship, eh? my computer died in mid-keystroke a couple of days ago i nearly/actually near had a cow (oof-da!) banging my fists on a door. I calmed down, assessed the problem after having my home-grown geek (#1 son JAMES) figured it was either all dead or only a little dead and headed off to my geekery of choice. I'm a repeat offender/customer, so the service guy fast-tracked my baby by going in the back getting his person bag of tricks, plugged in a gizmo and lit it up for me real good :ctree . I coulda kissed him; smiled like my face was gonna split....and I got my own new tiny tool kit on the way out...so I can be someone's hero someday too; life is good.


----------

